# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Best Tetris game EVER!

## Cresho

tetroid 2012

runs in wine 100%

http://www.entity.be/entity/releases/release40.htm

----------


## charlieg

Looks cool  :Smile:

----------

